# bhyve gui port - without needing jails or zfs



## PacketMan (Sep 22, 2018)

Is there a bhyve management gui port that does not require zfs or the use of jails or anything else funky?  I just want to load in a port on a stock system, maybe type in a few commands just to get bhyve going, and then use the gui to do the rest.

I've created some bhyve hosts (FreeBSD on top of FreeBSD) just to try it and its not so bad, so a gui is not really needed. But, I was hoping I could get my kids into using the system more by letting them create their own vm, installing the OS, etc.

I really prefer a pkg/port I can install. Not interested in something that is not in the ports tree.  Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Sep 22, 2018)

sysutils/vm-bhyve, text console only but it's pretty easy to use overall.


----------



## Purkuapas (Sep 22, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> Is there a bhyve management gui



for GUI: virt-manager and ClonOS
for TUI (and console): CBSD
for console: sysutils/bhyve-rc , sysutils/chyves , sysutils/iohyve , sysutils/vm-bhyve  (see: make -C /usr/ports quicksearch key=bhyve)


----------



## PacketMan (Sep 23, 2018)

kpa said:


> sysutils/vm-bhyve, text console only but it's pretty easy to use overall.



Sorry but that is not a gui.



Purkuapas said:


> for GUI: virt-manager and ClonOS
> for TUI (and console): CBSD
> for console: sysutils/bhyve-rc , sysutils/chyves , sysutils/iohyve , sysutils/vm-bhyve  (see: make -C /usr/ports quicksearch key=bhyve)



Don't these (CBSD, chyves, iohyve, ClonOS) require the use of jails and/or ZFS? And bhyve-rc is text cli based right?

And sorry guys I failed to mention; my home server has no video card, it's a headless machine, so looking for a gui that is http based. So I think vm-bhyve is out too.


----------



## Purkuapas (Sep 23, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> Don't these (CBSD, chyves, iohyve, ClonOS) require the use of jails and/or ZFS? And bhyve-rc is text cli based right?


I do not know about others but one of the features of the CBSD is the lack of dependence on ZFS. However I did not use CBSD on UFS (or NFS / GlusterFS).



PacketMan said:


> And sorry guys I failed to mention; my home server has no video card, it's a headless machine, so looking for a gui that is http based. So I think vm-bhyve is out too.



So why not *virt-manager*? Lack of a graphics card is not a problem because you can use at least:


ssh X Forwarding (or set DISPLAY environment) to display the gui from your remote server
Run VNC server with framebuffer and connect by any VNC client (or Spice or NX Server)
Use Xpra


----------



## PacketMan (Sep 23, 2018)

Purkuapas said:


> I do not know about others but one of the features of the CBSD is the lack of dependence on ZFS. However I did not use CBSD on UFS (or NFS / GlusterFS).



True, but it uses jails I understand.



Purkuapas said:


> So why not *virt-manager*? Lack of a graphics card is not a problem because you can use at least:
> 
> 
> ssh X Forwarding (or set DISPLAY environment) to display the gui from your remote server
> ...


I will look into that, thanks!  I thought it was X windows based.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 9, 2020)

PacketMan, please: what did you choose, finally?

Cross reference _View: https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/jz146v/-/gf57wmp/?context=1_


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 12, 2020)

I actually never got to doing this. Life got in the way of life.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 12, 2020)

that's life


----------

